# Black Metal



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Als weiterführung aus dem "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?"-Thread:



DER schrieb:


> gut es gibt auch viele bands im black metal die sehr genial sind,immortal z.b.
> aber ist einfach nicht mein ding
> death metal is bei mir die grenze
> 
> ...




Death Metal finde ich persönlich ein Stück weit härter als Black Metal. (Vor allem Cannibal Corpse)
Hör dir mal Dimmu Borgir und Chthonic an.


Für alle, die grade nichts verstehen:

Dies ist ein Thread über Black Metal. Ihr wollt eine Band fix vorstellen, habt eine lustige Annekdote, oder wollt einfach nur dem Klischee des Satanismus im BM fröhnen? Kommt herrein.

PS: NSBM draussen bleiben, danke ihr Spaten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2009)

Black Metal ist total ruhig. Klar das Death härter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Oktober 2009)

Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass dieser Thread hier in Geflame ala. "Band XY ist nicht trve" oder "Black Metal ist schwul! Die Schminken sich!" ausartet :/


Naja zum Thema. Hab früher auch des öfteren mal Black Metal gehört, aber war nie wirklich mein Fall so. Ich würde jetzt aber auch sagen das Death Metal rein vom Klang her irgendwie härter rüberkommt als Black Metal. Bei Black Metal ist es ja dann doch etwas melodischer finde ich. Aber wie gesagt, hab mich nie wirklich intensiv damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich nur das Gefühl, dass dieser Thread hier in Geflame ala. "Band XY ist nicht trve" oder "Black Metal ist schwul! Die Schminken sich!" ausartet :/



Glaub ich nicht, das hatte ich in der Buffed-Com noch nie. (Ausser mal ein paar Späße drüber, oder Flames in die "Trve"-Schreier-Richtung)



Haxxler schrieb:


> Bei Black Metal ist es ja dann doch etwas melodischer finde ich.



Black Metal ist auch deutlich düsterer als Death Metal.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Black Metal ist auch deutlich düsterer als Death Metal.



*hust* das heißt black metal^^ das das düster is,is wohl klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich persönlich mag black metal einfach nicht,das mir einfach zu uuähhäh wäähh hähähähä *krächz*krächz*ich weiß das is beim death metal meist auch nicht besser aber naja,ich mags halt persönlich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja death metal ist höhrbar härter und "böser" als black metal aber dafür haben die black metaler die deutlich düsteren und dunkleren lieder und live shows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



video rausgenommen -.-"


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal was von Chthonic:



Finds schon ziemlich genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man beachte die Erhu! Absolut genial, sowas ist eine Rarität.

EDIT: Hier hört man sie sogar nich besser:


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

also instrumentalisch geht das geil ab ^^
und der gesang erinnert mich an black dahlia murder und zum teil auch ensiferum...^^


jap das ding hört man schön raus ^.^


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap das ding hört man schön raus ^.^



Ist schon was anderes.
Und da ich eh auf dieses Instrument stehe, hat mich die Band natürlich direkt geflasht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ist schon was anderes.
> Und da ich eh auf dieses Instrument stehe, hat mich die Band natürlich direkt geflasht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



haste einfach mal bei youtube erhu eingegeben und das rausgekriegt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> haste einfach mal bei youtube erhu eingegeben und das rausgekriegt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, durch ne Metalseite hab ich die gefunden. 
Da kam grade ihr neues Album raus, da war ne Rezension und die hab ich mir angeschaut.
Dann bei Youtube gestöbert und bingo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (30. Oktober 2009)

@Der Lachmann: Ich weiss nicht, ob sich das von der verlinkte Video mit den Foren-Regeln vereinbaren lässt. Einfach mal den wikipedia-Artikel der Band lesen, kkthxbye

Black Metal finde ich musikalisch teilweise sehr interssant. Allerdings ist die Szene derart von Leuten mit "fragwürdigen" politischen Ansichten durchzogen - mir kommt regelmäßig das Kotzen wenn ich mal ein bisschen auf last.fm rumsurfe.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

weil die NSBM sind?
is das jetzt sooooooo schlimm?
wenns n mod stört soll der´s doch bitte rausnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Der Lachmann: Ich weiss nicht, ob sich das von der verlinkte Video mit den Foren-Regeln vereinbaren lässt. Einfach mal den wikipedia-Artikel der Band lesen, kkthxbye



Wiki sagt:



> Nargaroth wird von einigen Kritikern zum National Socialist Black Metal (NSBM) gezählt. Wenngleich eindeutig antisemitische, rassistische oder neonazistische Texte nicht auszumachen sind, so fiel Kanwulf doch durch Aussagen wie die folgenden (zu finden im Booklet der Erstpressung der &#8222;Herbstleyd&#8220;-CD, Orthografie im Original belassen) auf:



Was folgt, ist ein Satz, der stark Patriotisch, aber keineswegs rechtsradikal einzuordnen ist. kkthbye

PS: Ich mag Nargaroth auch nicht, aber das liegt an dem Typen, der denkt, er hätte Black Metal erfunden.


----------



## Shaxul (30. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> weil die NSBM sind?
> is das jetzt sooooooo schlimm?



Die Frage ist so dumm, die wäre fast schon einer Signatur würdig...


edit: 



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wiki sagt:
> 
> Was folgt, ist ein Satz, der stark Patriotisch, aber keineswegs rechtsradikal einzuordnen ist. kkthbye
> 
> PS: Ich mag Nargaroth auch nicht, aber das liegt an dem Typen, der denkt, er hätte Black Metal erfunden.



Lies den Artikel, oder zumindest den von mir genannten Absatz bitte mal zu Ende.


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Die Frage ist so dumm, die wäre fast schon einer Signatur würdig...



mhhh joa mein fehler sry :x
ich meinte eher das es jetzt so schlimm ist das ichn (lustiges)lied von ner nicht eindeutig bekannten NSBM band gepostet hab....


----------



## Manowar (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich schiebe Black eigentlich in die Spate von Grindcore..ich hörs wenn ich lustig bin *g*

Vorallem wenn ich an "Sexdiktator Luzifer" denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Lies den Artikel, oder zumindest den von mir genannten Absatz bitte mal zu Ende.



Der Typ ist mir doch vollkommen Wumpe.
Solange die Musik keine NSBM-Texte ist es vollkommen egal. o_O


----------



## Shaxul (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab einfach drauf hingewiesen, dass der Herr von Nargaroth dem rechten Spektrum zuzurodnen is. Und "Der Typ is mir doch vollkommen Wumpe", ist ne ziemlich billige Ausrede. Vor 5 Minuten haste noch einen Satz aus dem wikipedia-Artikel zitiert, und jetzt auf einmal isses egal oder wie?


----------



## Bloodletting (30. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich hab einfach drauf hingewiesen, dass der Herr von Nargaroth dem rechten Spektrum zuzurodnen is. Und "Der Typ is mir doch vollkommen Wumpe", ist ne ziemlich billige Ausrede. Vor 5 Minuten haste noch einen Satz aus dem wikipedia-Artikel zitiert, und jetzt auf einmal isses egal oder wie?



Jau, weils um diesen Satz ging:



> Wenngleich eindeutig antisemitische, rassistische oder neonazistische Texte nicht auszumachen sind


----------



## Shaxul (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich geb die Diskussion jetzt mal auf, glaub nicht dass wir hier weiterkommen. Eventuell kann da ja mal ein Mod was zu sagen.
Dabei bin ich nicht mal der Meinung, dass wir hier groß Offtopic sind..


----------



## Manowar (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich werfe einfach mal den Herrn Wayne in die Runde, der würde mit dem Thema kurzen Prozess machen und sich nicht so daran aufschaukeln :>


----------



## LordofDemons (2. November 2009)

wenn ich Black Metal hör denk ich zuerst mal an Count Grishnak bzw. Varg Vikanes (schreibt man den so?) der ja vor nicht all zu langer zeit wieder ausm Knast durfte nachdem er n paar Krichen angezündet hat und einen anderen Black Metaler umgebracht hat (ein symphatischer junger mann /ironie off)

und an Norwegen die heimat des Black metal :>


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> PS: NSBM draussen bleiben, danke ihr Spaten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke, du Faschist.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. November 2009)

> Danke, du Faschist.


Nenn ihn intoleranten Idioten oder was auch immer du möchtest, aber bitte - bitte schmeiß nicht mit Begriffen um dich, deren Bedeutung du nicht kennst.

Btt:
Black Metal ist nicht unbedingt mein Fall... Ein paar Lieder von Bands wie AEBA oder den frühen Dornenreich wissen mir da aber auch zu gefallen. Das Schlimmste ist aber mmn die Szene...Zu nem monströs großen Prozentsatz rechte Spinner, trve Hornochsen und Möchtegernphilosophen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Nenn ihn intoleranten Idioten oder was auch immer du möchtest, aber bitte - bitte schmeiß nicht mit Begriffen um dich, deren Bedeutung du nicht kennst.



Natürlich kenne ich die Bedeutung des Begriffs, und er passt hier. Typisch für den Faschismus ist ein Feindbild. Und das ist hier der NSBM.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. November 2009)

Typisch für den Faschismus ist ein Feindbild, aber das heißt nicht, dass wenn jemand eine politische Strömung und die damit verbundene Subkultur ablehnt, er automatisch ein Faschist ist. (Zumal der Begriff "Feindbild" hier schon arg weit hergeholt ist)
Das zu behaupten wäre absolut hirnrissig...

Wenn du hier aber gerne deine lieblings NSBM-Gruppen vorzeigen und darüber reden möchtest steht es dir frei einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen. Ob er sich mit den Forenrichtlinien vereinbaren lässt, ist allerdings eine andere Sache.


----------



## Teal (6. November 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wenn du hier aber gerne deine lieblings NSBM-Gruppen vorzeigen und darüber reden möchtest steht es dir frei einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen. Ob er sich mit den Forenrichtlinien vereinbaren lässt, ist allerdings eine andere Sache.


Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich *persönlich* auch nichts von politischer Musik halte ist es auch Teil der Nettiquette solche Themen eher zu lassen. Würde also nicht raten weiter in diese Richtung zu gehen. Das gilt wie gesagt für sämtliche politische Themen. Egal ob links- oder rechtsdrehend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das Black-Metal-Genre da eben schon ziemlich vorbelastet. Auch wenn es da viel gute Musik gibt, ist sie oft eben mit doch sehr zweifelhaften Weltbildern verknüpft. (Beispiel: Burzum - musikalisch ein hohes Niveau, aber der Kerl an sich - naja... Kein Kommentar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Höre darum auch nicht so viel Black Metal... Mein Lieblingsalbum ist allerdings von einer deutschen Band: *Nagelfar - Srontgorrth*. Besonders das "Dritte Kapitel" ist der Hammer:



Und um einen Freund zu zitieren: "Wenn es nicht klingt wie im Panzer aufgenommen, ist es kein Black Metal!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ansonsten noch ganz nett ist die Musik von Lyfthrasyr - ist aber fast schon wieder melodisch und erinnert mich zumindest etwas an die älteren Scheiben von Dimmu Borgir... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eher in Richtung Dark Metal geht die Gruppe *Sternenstaub* - gefällt mir aber auch ziemlich gut:


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Typisch für den Faschismus ist ein Feindbild, aber das heißt nicht, dass wenn jemand eine politische Strömung und die damit verbundene Subkultur ablehnt, er automatisch ein Faschist ist. (Zumal der Begriff "Feindbild" hier schon arg weit hergeholt ist)
> Das zu behaupten wäre absolut hirnrissig...
> 
> Wenn du hier aber gerne deine lieblings NSBM-Gruppen vorzeigen und darüber reden möchtest steht es dir frei einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen. Ob er sich mit den Forenrichtlinien vereinbaren lässt, ist allerdings eine andere Sache.





Natürlich war das auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint, immer diese Leute...


Ich höre übrigens keinen NSBM.

Schon eher sowas:



Kennen sicherlich die wenigsten, aber das Lied ist einfach so unfassbar schön...


----------



## Manowar (6. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Und um einen Freund zu zitieren: "Wenn es nicht klingt wie im Panzer aufgenommen, ist es kein Black Metal!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den hab ich ja noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Herrlich..godlike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (7. November 2009)

*G* Musste lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Video ist echt total panne... Hier btw das Original:


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

ahhh....immortal ^^
wenn ich black metal höre, dann nur die ^^ auch wenn die ein bisschen lächerlich aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und kanns sein das einer von denen der typ in meiner sig is?


----------



## Teal (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> [....]
> und kanns sein das einer von denen der typ in meiner sig is?


JAU! Das ist der gute Abbath. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> JAU! Das ist der gute Abbath.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ahh danke für die info ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

zum Thema Black Metal möchte ich noch das Special auf der DVD "A Headbangers Journey" in den Raum werfen.
Auf dieser DVD befindet sich unter Extras ein Abschnitt NUR über Black Metal aus Norwegen das sollte man sich mal ansehn ist ganz nett.
Gibts auch sicher auf Youtube ich würds ja suchen aber ich bin auf der Arbeit .<


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

also zu allererst einmal da es noch nicht gesagt wurde:
BLACK METAL IST KRIEG =)

Naja es sind schon recht seltsame Leute bei denen.
Eine nette Geschichte dazu:

Ein Kumpel von mir der vorher in einer Thrash-Death-Metal-Band
spielte stieg bei ihnen aus weil ihm die Musik nicht mehr Trve genug
war. Spielte eine Zeit lang in einer (in der Szene) recht bekannte Black
Metal Band, die er letzten endes auch verließ.

Grund: Die Band stellte eine Liste mit Problemen auf...
Besagtes Mitglied besitzt einen Myspace-Account.. 
Er darf nicht öffentlich erzählen er würde in dieser Band spielen..
Alles so'n dummer Scheiß =D

Edit: Guckt euch ma noch von Immortal Call of the wintermoon oder wie es
heißt an.. noch viel lustiger als Blashyrk =D


----------

